

Zen Photon Garden - Ray Tracing in the Browser - tsenkov
http://zenphoton.com/

======
boulem
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgcgBRAdQBNQE2AZf/AAAB4wEAAW...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAMAhwBUQJzAkT/AAACIAFWAb...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAMAhwBUQJzAkT/AAACIAFWAb0BVv8AAAG8AVcBWwJB/wAAAVsBbwCdAXH/AAABVwFzAU0Bs/8AAAJaAWUDVgFs/wAAAl0BbQJdAbr/AAADPwDKAlsA0f8AAAJdAMgCZQBk/wAAAioAyAGiAMb/AAABYADBAF8AtP8AAAFYALcBWQCK/wAA)

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwBBAowA7ALwAML/AAACjwDrAo...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

~~~
dpcx
The first of those was enough to crash Chrome. Caution!

~~~
boulem
it crashed many times when i was making it lol ^^

~~~
D9u
None crashed chromium on #! ... Which OS are you using?

------
mistercow
Sierpinski!
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgXgB8AaYA2wJdANlWUlUCXgDZAg...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

Welp, that was way better than being productive. Shame it doesn't save the
exposure level in the share link.

~~~
scanlime
It's supposed to save the exposure in that link, and when I click the link it
does open with a non-default exposure value. Hmm!

------
rickyconnolly
You either die a hero...

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAzAgIBhwHtAV7/AAAB7QFeAc...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

~~~
Recoil42
Or live long enough to become the villain…

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAyAiQBFQHsAQAA/wACCQEDAd...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAyAiQBFQHsAQAA/wACCQEDAd0BCgD/AAHfAQUB1gEVAP8AAdgBBQHYAR8A/wAB0QEKAdIBKAD/AAHSAR4B3QE1AP8AAdYBEwHeATcA/wAB2AEhAeABOQD/AAHeAS0B5gFBAP8AAdsBKgHnAT8A/wAB4wE1AfgBQQD/AAHoATsB/AFDAP8AAg4BBAI7AS0A/wACJQEdAiQBMgD/AAIkARwCKgE1AP8AAiYBGgIwASoA/wACLgENAjIBIwD/AAImARUCKgEsAP8AAdsBQwIVAUsA/wAB/AFFAg4BTgD/AAHeATAB9QFNAP8AAdgBCQH+AQQA/wACDAFMAikBbP8AAAISAVYCMAGB/wAAAgoBTwIsAXf/AAACLAElAlABRv8AAAIoASkCZwFZ/wAAAi8BMQJoAW3/AAACPAFHAocBav8AAAJoAVAClQGK/wAAApgBiQK9Aan/AAACmgGfAtsBwP8AAALEAa8C7QHZ/wAAAt8ByQLmAfP/AAAC5gHdAtsCFv8AAALXAhUCkQIm/wAAApcCJAIvAir/AAACNwInAiYCFv8AAAIzAhQCOQHS/wAAAkAB5wJpAeD/AAACRAHbAmIB2f8AAAJTAdoCZwG4/wAAAlkByAIxAY7/AAACPgGSAiUBiP8AAAJHAaQCXQHV/wAAAlsBzwI2Aej/AAACTQHaAkACEv8AAAI3AfQCKwIc/wAAAjkB4gI9AiP/AAACMAIOAlUCIv8AAA==)

------
araes
Piecewise, type-1, Wolter optics. From a useability perspective, I'd love the
ability to either draw freehand lines, or splines. Also, a button / key to
constantly keep the drawn lines visible would be nice. Amazingly cool little
project though.
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgdwEuACQA+wBdAPsA/wAAXQD7AK...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

~~~
araes
Past the edit time, but one other one. The end of all things. Takes a few
million rays to look reasonable.
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgiwCfAAMBuAAoAaeCAHwAKwGnAE...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

~~~
bentcorner
That's beautiful.

------
gciii
'Through the open door...'

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgYwAJAZgAUgF/AaH/AAABmgBSAl...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgYwAJAZgAUgF/AaH/AAABmgBSAlAAX/8AAAJQAF8CNQGr/wAAAZYAUQFIACj/AAABRAAnASsB7v8AAAErAe4BfwGf/wAAAUYAJwFMACv/AAABRQAnAUYAJv8AAAFFACcBQwAn/wAA)

------
eru
The user interface could perhaps benefit from re-using the same pseudo-random
seed when you are moving the mouse pointer to draw your line.

Edit: I'll try hacking up the code.

~~~
eru
Done. See
[https://github.com/scanlime/zenphoton/pull/4](https://github.com/scanlime/zenphoton/pull/4)

------
ambiate
Spider web hoorah. Runs surprisingly well on my ~2003 processor in Ubuntu with
Firefox 14. In comparison, Gmail with hangouts is slower than this display.

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwBhAY0ArQE4AUz/AAACIwG0Ah...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

------
scanlime
Somewhat relatedly, after zenphoton.com I made a tool called High Quality Zen
(HQZ) which uses a similar algorithm to do high quality off-line rendering. I
made this video with it:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obbew_7_Xo8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obbew_7_Xo8)

------
martindale
I was unfortunately not able to reproduce the double-slit experiment.

~~~
darkarmani
I tried as well. It appears that these photons don't exhibit wavelike
properties.

------
bajsejohannes
Failed to make a laser:
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAFABkBCwAZATgA/wAADwErAy...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAFABkBCwAZATgA/wAADwErAyoBMQD/AAANARcDKwEUAP8AAysA9AMqASAA/wADKAFCAyoBIgD/AA==)

~~~
luminiferous
Not a laser, but I did make a parabolic reflector:
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAPAc4BCwHOATEA/wABygEQAd...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAPAc4BCwHOATEA/wABygEQAdgA5gD/AAHKAS4B2wFbAP8AAc4BHwHKATsA/wAB0ADtAh0AnQD/AAHWAVUCCwGPAP8AAf0BhwJVAcQA/wACDgClAnMAYgD/AAJHAb4C1wH6AP8AAmEAZwMMACMA/wACxwH1A2wCLAD/AAL4ACcDfwACAP8AA2gCKgNTAicA/wADUwInAYIAwgD/AAGCAML/4wAlAP8A)

EDIT: this is broken. Here is fixed:
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEghQANAekBFwHqAS4A/wAB5wEbAf...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEghQANAekBFwHqAS4A/wAB5wEbAfMA/gD/AAHoAS4B8gFHAP8AAe0BAwIpAMoA/wAB7AFBAhIBbgD/AAIHAWQCSQGWAP8AAg4A2QJ7AJgA/wACOQGNArMByAD/AAJqAJwDBwBYAP8AAqgByAM6Af0A/wAC9gBbA3kAKQD/AAMvAfoDuAIjAP8AAeMBGwHnAT4A/wA=)

~~~
tim_hutton
Two parabolic mirrors, to refocus the beam:
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgXAAkAbIBEwGxASYA/wABsQEoAb...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

------
TallboyOne
how dreamy. I love it

Reminds me of Zdzislaw Beksinski

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAWAaQA5AI+AYL/AAACLwC4Aa...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAWAaQA5AI+AYL/AAACLwC4AagBxv8AAAHeAJECRAH8/wAAAtMAvQJcAfX/AAACXAH1APQBlf8AAAD0AZUBxwBf/wAAAccAXwLUALL/AAACwwC0AikBHv8AAAMJAIsDSv/9/wAAAw0AjQQDANT/AAAC6QDLAnMCBP8AAAJJAgYA1AGz/wAAANkBhgGtAFX/AAAB2wBNAuUAoP8AAAGRAEwAuQGI/wAAAvcAkgHOAD3/AAADCQC+AoECHf8AAAJZAh4AtgHI/wAAAX4APACcAYj/AAADCAB9Ac8AKv8AAAMsALoClAIx/wAAAkcCOwCXAd7/AAA=)

~~~
tankbot
Love this one! My mind sees a cave with light at the end but I'm not skilled
enough to bring it to life.

------
btipling
Pretty cool app to be creative with too:

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAEAAYBUAQAAT7/AAAAAwDiBA...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAEAAYBUAQAAT7/AAAAAwDiBAUA3P8AAAADAPoEDADx/wAAAAABOAQTASj/AAA=)

------
ximeng
I thought about doing this but adding prisms to split the light and add
colour, amazing that almost anything you can think of gets done somewhere on
the internet if you wait long enough.

------
drunken_thor
I made blocks
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAVAckBIAIYAd//AAABxgEfAU...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgfwAVAckBIAIYAd//AAABxgEfAUEBCf8AAAE+AQ4BuQIO/wAAAb0CDQIYAd7/AAABOwEMALQBZf8AAAC6AWYBJQJC/wAAAbkCEAFBAkz/AAACtwCUAnsBIv8AAAJ7ASICzQEp/wAAAroAlALMASX/AAACvACVAxkBCf8AAALOASgDFwEJ/wAAAcUANgIaAA9eIzUBxwA2AZgAC14jNQGYAAwB5P/xXiM1AhsAEQHq/+5eIzUByAA2AdgArV4jNQIbABMCIACQXiM1AdkAqQIfAI5eIzUB2QCpAbMAeV4jNQGZAA8BtQB7XiM1)

------
aeontech
I love this thing... coolest art toy I've seen in months.

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgggAPAgsBJQJgAKb/AAACmQCAAi...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgggAPAgsBJQJgAKb/AAACmQCAAi8AY/8AAAHWAEIB7wCc/wAAAsUARwMYASf/AAACWwDlAjkAxv8AAAHqASgCAAEu/wAAAdYBEwHVARr/AAACDwFAAhMBQP8AAAIYAToCGgE6/wAAAiYBRwImAUX/AAACfgGrAu8Bd5RqAAHmAWkCmwG3lGoAAR0A/gEjAR0A6gAA8ADYAQAArx1BoAGnAP4BsADGHUGg)

------
rasur
Amazed and Impressed that it worked in TenFourFox (17.0.7) on a G5 Mac.. and
much less CPU intensive than I was expecting. Good work!

------
elorant
Talking about CPU intensive. Just opening the page consumes 50% of my CPU.
While drawing it reached 70%.

~~~
anonymous
On my machine - firefox 21 running on linux - it completely obliterates my RAM
and the machine starts swapping.

Edit: tried it with a separate profile with no extensions installed. Same
story. Just drawing ten walls and letting it sit there not doing anything,
it's actively leaking memory. Right now, with just that page open, the firefox
process has RSIZE of 450MB and VSIZE of 1.4GB.

Edit²: tried with chrome Version 29.0.1521.3 dev. Same thing.

------
deckiedan
Wow - beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

------
andyjohnson0
Previous thread from April:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5594351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5594351)

------
inv
[http://bit.ly/17JXnWm](http://bit.ly/17JXnWm)

------
touristtam
thanks for sharing. :)

"Quelques grammes de finesse dans un monde de brutes"

------
londont
This is beautiful!

------
blahbl4hblah
It would be great if people actually checked the version of IE that you are
using instead of just punting to an "oh noes!" screen.

~~~
ygra
It's checking for features, not the version and browser. And as for features,
UInt8ClampedArray is missing from IE (it was seemingly a late addition to
Typed Arrays and might not have been picked up in time).

That being said, it appears that there is a slower alternative that works just
as well, but someone would have to code up a workaround for IE in this case. I
would have done it if I knew any JS (or CoffeeScript in this case).

------
bliker
prism?

